# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Snorretje bij vrouwen wegdoen

## Lucius

Ik heb sinds een hele tijd last van een soort snorretje boven mijn bovenlip. Ik voel me al zo slecht in mn vel wat betreft mijn uiterlijk en zou dit graag weg hebben. Ik heb het al proberen waxen maar die huid rondom werd hier enorm dik van en ik krijg niet alles weg + het komt nog redelijk vlug terug. Ook het epileren met een pincetje gaat niet zo goed. Nadien brand het om een of andere reden ook enorm. Hebben jullie tips voor me?

----------

